# Any Doctors in the house?



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Not my question but I promised an old mtbr friend I'd ask it for him. 

Why does one testicle hang lower than the other?

Serious answers only please.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nevermind, mystery solved.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Ahhh, but did it also note that they tend to regulate themselves to maintin around 94 degrees, not 98.6?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nevermind, mystery solved.
> 
> View attachment 1157315


I can only assume that's in the northern hemisphere. I'm sure it's opposite in Australia.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

My initial thought was so one doesn't crowd the other while sitting on a bike seat.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Serious answers only please.


Hang on, in that other thread you were complaining about a lack of everyone jumping in with the fun. Then you post this and say "serious answers only please"?!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

and this is the over fifty crowd, so hang low takes on some real meaning here.

Try unicycling if you want to know testicular discomfort.


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

I am not a doctor but I play one on the internet. 

Wait until you're 50 plus and see how much lots of things start hanging.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

No pics please


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

GeoDon said:


> I am not a doctor but I play one on the internet.
> 
> Wait until you're 50 plus and see how much lots of things start hanging.


I think all that are in here are 50 plus. It would be illegal to be here otherwise.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Hang on, in that other thread you were complaining about a lack of everyone jumping in with the fun. Then you post this and say "serious answers only please"?!


Who ever said DJ's rule books are set in concrete?


----------

